#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Underlinux no Orkut

## wrochal

Senhores,

Muita gente já ouviu falar no Orkut, caso você deseja ser convidado basta colocar seu nome, Sobre Nome e email.

E já criei a comunidade para UnderLinux, IPTABLES-BR e Linuxit.

E caso você já esta inscrito entre no grupo.

Cade o pessoal??????

sem mais,

http://www.orkut.com

http://www.orkut.com/img/tr9.gif

----------


## veiga

Legal,


Marcelo Veiga Neves
[email protected]

----------


## Lipse

Bom...


Filipe Batista
[email protected]


ah, tá na assinatura

----------


## mistymst

Entrei  :Smile:  (por enqto so tem 3 membros, contando comigo)

----------


## wrochal

mistymst,

ja convidei o pessoal acima...

valeu..

----------


## wrochal

E ae pessoal,

Vamos entrar na comunidade do Orkut...

Espero vocês, caso não tenha registro poste aqui Your Name, Last Name e E-mail.

----------


## Maurício

Maurício dos Anjos
[email protected]

----------


## Spl4y

Bacana.

Licio Fernando : Spl4y 
[email protected]

----------


## André Villela

André Villela
[email protected]

----------


## prnunes

Paulo Ricardo Nunes
[email protected]

----------


## DecoRJ

Andre Vasconcelos Roque
[email protected]

----------


## Helton Mota

Helton Mota
[email protected]

----------


## fake

Juarez Junior
[email protected]

abraços

----------

Sergio Souza
[email protected]

----------


## sergio

> Sergio Souza
> [email protected]


esqueci de logar... :lol:

----------


## markcom

Marcelo Souza
[email protected]

----------


## lss

Leandro Silva 
[email protected]

----------


## Lipse

Pessoal, as mensagens que chegam a mim do Orkut vem com problemas nos acentos e caracteres especiais como cedilha. No começo achei que era problema do Orkut, mas, agora estou no site do Banco do Brasil e as caixas de opções estão com o mesmo problema. Com alguém também acontece isso? Alguém sabe o que pode ser? Uso o navegador Opera.

----------

:Big Grin:  

Henrique Oswald
[email protected]

valew :wink:[/u]

----------


## Fernando

Por favor, se registre no site antes de aplicar pra comunidade Orkut.
obrigado ;]

----------


## mesquita

LEONARDO MESQUITA

[email protected]

GOSTARIA DE ENTRAR NA COMUNIDADE ORKUT ! 

MUITO GRATO MESQUITA

----------


## demiurgo

Max Leandro
[email protected]

[]'s

----------


## Wronieri

Legal

Wagner Ronieri França Costa 

[email protected]

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Isso é que é comunidade SL... alguns lá fora vendem a indicação, aqui os caras distribuem de grátis
ehhehehe


Colega, isso depende do seu navegador (ç ~ etc) vc tem que configurar a codificação dos caracteres, que deve estar errada...
Ou mesmo a lingua do seu micro não está setada para o portugues, abra outro tópico que agente te ajuda lá

----------


## joaoreis

heheheh.... lamentavel...

----------


## PiTsA

[email protected]

manda ae! =P

----------


## osmousf

[email protected]
Osmar Santos

----------


## lss

o meu nao veio hehehe manda [email protected]
Leandro Silva de Souza

----------


## pflamellas

Olha o meu ai...
Paulo Fernando Lamellas
[email protected]

----------


## nickstones

Vilmar Nicolau
[email protected]

----------


## Aquini

Contem comigo...

----------


## dB

Opa!! Eu tbm qro estar na comunidade...

Diogo
[email protected]

----------


## smvda

Samuel Rettore

[email protected]

Valeu

----------


## supr3m3

William Pavei Antero

[email protected]

----------


## rivo

Ricardo Vasconcelos

[email protected]

----------


## smvda

Desistiram .. pois não recebi convite nenhum .... nem conheço este ORKUT ....

----------


## Lana

olá,
Gostaria de ser convidada para entrar no orkut. Aguardo o convite, Um abraço,
Lana
Nome: Lana
Sobrenome: Peres
E-mail: [email protected]

----------


## FireWan

Tô dentro

Anderson Santos de Souza
[email protected]

----------

eu quero! 

slackware_pa2yahoo.com.br


Leonardo Vilar

Valeu

----------

ola!
é [email protected]

foi so um erro tecnico, mesmo assim valeu ai.

----------


## claesira

Claudio Novaes Figueira

[email protected]

----------


## viniciusfsantos

Tambem gostaria de participar do Orkut:

Vinícius Santos

[email protected]

Obrigado.

----------


## Alexandre_Catanduva

Alexandre Carvalho
[email protected]

----------


## Lipse

Vou convidar os dois últimos que ainda não receberam convite, só estou esperando o servidor do Orkut deixar, não estou conseguindo entrar na área de convites de jeito nenhum, assim que conseguir envio o e-mail. Até mais.

----------


## rdigaum

Rodrigo Brito

[email protected]

----------


## manser

Sergio Brandão

[email protected]

----------


## Lipse

Qualquer dúvida no cadastro dê uma olhada no tutorial da página abaixo:

http://lipse.blogspot.com/2005/02/co...-no-orkut.html


Boa sorte!

----------


## Alexandre_Catanduva

Valeu Felipe, já to na área !!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## charadaa

Fabiano Prado inclui ai 

Valeu

----------


## kruga

Wellington Figueira
[email protected]

----------

Angelo Marcio
[email protected]

----------


## Lipse

> Fabiano Prado inclui ai 
> 
> Valeu



Diz o e-mail para o qual tenho que mandar o convite. É o mesmo do msn?

----------


## mbyte

Nelson Junior

[email protected]

----------


## gatoseco

Jean Antunes

[email protected]

----------


## mbyte

> Nelson Junior
> 
> [email protected]


o meu convite não veio !

----------

